# Plow Driver needed in Plaistow NH



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

Hello All, I have a 2001 F350 SRW auto trans. Diesel w/an 8' fisher that needs an operator. I'm not talking 18 hr. shifts, probably about 5 hrs. per storm, or more if you want it. I need someone w/experience as my accounts are residential condos with some tricky areas. I may accept a sub providing the proper Ins. is in place. Thanks


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wish I was closer! Good luck!


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

i might be able to help you out if noone else comes up im in Rochester so it would be an hour away. Would be a little drive but could help if needed.
Evan


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

killed300ex said:


> i might be able to help you out if noone else comes up im in Rochester so it would be an hour away. Would be a little drive but could help if needed.
> Evan


Thanks Evan, send me a PM with a tel. # where I can reach you and we'll talk. Thanks


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm about a half hour away, I'd be interested but I'm only available nights and weekends, due to my work schedule. I assume you need someone available around the clock, right?


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

Detroitdan said:


> I'm about a half hour away, I'd be interested but I'm only available nights and weekends, due to my work schedule. I assume you need someone available around the clock, right?


Hey Dan? email me and we'll talk. Thanks, Sam [email protected]


----------



## big dave (Nov 17, 2006)

*plow driver*

I'm about 15 minutes away from plaistow if your still looking for someone I'm available all hours cause i get laid off every winter and I'm looking for a job. I'm a recent tractor trailer training school (class a) and waiting for my test date with the registry[email protected]

thanks for your time

 :yow!:


----------

